# [SUCHE] Handbuch Hirschmann Mini-UTDE



## vierlagig (12 Juni 2010)

suche Handbuch, mglst. pdf, für

HIRSCHMANN Mini-UTDE RJ45 Transceiver


----------



## Andy79 (12 Juni 2010)

Hi,

ich nehme an du hast schon selbst gegoogelt, aber ist es nicht hier zu finden:

http://e-catalog.hirschmann.com/link/57078-24455-49814-24554-34254/en/conf/0

Gruß Andy


----------



## vierlagig (12 Juni 2010)

Andy79 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich nehme an du hast schon selbst gegoogelt, aber ist es nicht hier zu finden:
> 
> ...



wahrscheinlich der einzige link, den ich nicht angeklickt hatte 
Danke!


----------

